# Ordo Xeno



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right all this is my new role-play based upon the ordo xeno.

Thilax is a system on the outer edge of the Segmentum Tempestus. It is rife with xeno technology mostly old Eldar artefacts. A exploration team after receiving some strange xeno signals started to dig in the Eastern Hemisphere, a giant forest that covers most of the planet, apart from the two sprawling hive cities, have uncovered some unknown artefact, believed to be a webway gate. They disappeared before any communications could be sent on what it was, and the Ordo Xeno was informed off their disappearance. Inquisitor Alice Folan was sent to investigate. The players will comprise of a team of storm troopers, with two being deathwatch space marines that have been selected to join her.

Character sheet:
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Wargear:
Background Information:
Other:

For example my charcter is:
Name: Inquisitor Alice Folan
Age: Classified
Appearance: Around 5"9. She has bright green eyes and blonde shoulder length hair.
Wargear: Power armour, Bolt pistol and a power sword. (No powerfists unless your a space marine)
Background Information: Alice grew up in the slums of hive city Primarius on the planet of Holax. When she was in her late teens, she was a leader of a small gang. During this time Primarius black market was full of xeno weapons, and the Ordo Xeno dispatched a experienced Inquisitor, Inquisitor Sol. He actually completed his mission which involved a firefight in the slums, during which Alice's gang was wiped out, a target of the xeno technology. Alice survived by pure luck and Sol took her with him and started her training. 

She is a young inquisitor and has had very few missions, though she has fought alongside the Deathwatch, and the mission is top priority hence the two members of the deathwatch fighting alongside her.
Other:N/A

I want about 4-6 stormtroopers and the two deathwatch members.

Deathwatch members are taken by: Dark Angel and deathbringer.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Christine Stantinus

Age: 28

Appearance: A woman, about 5'7" tall. She has dark brown, long hair (reaches her hip) and a completely scarless face.

Wargear: Standard Carapace armour, with white clothing underneath, Hotshot lasgun with scope for more long range fighting, combat knife, Hotshot Laspistol, frag and krak grenades

Background Information:Christine was raised by her grandparents, since both her parents were murdered by robbers. At the age of 5 she already decided she wanted to join an army. She still wasn't sure which one, since for a child her age they all seemed the same. 

When she passed the stormtrooper programme she was glad. She has only had one mission before this one, which involved killing a Daemon Prince. Due to her daring deed of acting like bait they were able to kill it. It did give her some credits among the other stormtrooper. The damage on her armour wasn't fixed, as a memory to her first mission and the daring deed. 
Other: Christine is daring and does what has to be done. She doesn't trust anybody right away. She'll only trust those who have proven themselves trustworthy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Unknown, goes by moniker 'Shadow'
Age: Unknown
Appearance: Unknown, 'Shadow' never removes his armour in the presence of others. Some have suspected mutation due to this but he regularly passes purity tests dispelling those rumours until they surface again.
Wargear: Modified Hellgun named 'Lancer'. 'Lancer' is armed with a sniper scope and a modified firing chamber that allows long range fire with more powerful bursts in succession.
Background Information: 'Shadow's past is mostly unknown, many rumours circulate such as him growing up in a Hive, some even say he was born on a Chaos tainted world and remained pure. 'Shadow' himself does nothing to dispel this. He has taken many missions with the Ordo Xenos, some notable achievements being assassinating the Ork Kommando Nob Sneaka-Stabba before he could murder another Stormtrooper squad, putting down the Cult of the Crimson Tide with a single shot, igniting gas canisters to explode the entire district, and surviving a cave-in during the purge of a Necron tomb, during which he remarkably showed no fear.
Other: 'Shadow' is remarkably silent, never speaking a word unless necessary, preferring to answer orders with curt nods and questions with stoic silence. His armour is typical Inquisitorial Stormtrooper armour but with a painted white skull on the helmet. There is also a series of scratches on the shoulder pad, under the Inquisitorial symbol, these are suspected to be tallies for each notable kill he achieves.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: Rakarn Garad, prefers to be called 'Drake'.
Age: 43
Appearance: Drake, while 43 years old, appears quite young due to the technology of the Imperium. 2 tatoos of a dragon are on each arm, the right blue, and the left red, their tails entwined around his throat. His head is bald, and his face gaunt. His expression is usually lifeless.
Wargear: Solomon wields a long-blade in close-combat, inherited from his father who was a prominent leader on the now-destroyed planet Garad. He wears standard carapace armour, and a hellgun. In addition, he has several krak grenades.
Background Information: Drake grew up training under his father in the Garad style, until the world was invaded by Chaos. The Imperial Guard became dogged down in trench warfare, and many Garadian soldiers died just to hold the land they had. Following the summoning of daemonic forces however, the remaining civilians were evacuated, before being searched for heretical taint. Shortly afterwards, an exterminatus was ordered on the planet, destroying the whole world before the daemons could gain a foothold. 

Drake was a mere child then, and he was taken in by the Schola Progenium, with his fathers blade, left back home while he fought with his great weapon against Chaos, his only possession. He excelled enough in the stormtrooper program, utterly indoctrinated, to become Inquisitorial stormtroopers. Until recently, he served with an Inquisitor Farrius, until, the Inquisitor, his rival, and almost all of the Inquisitors and all of the rivals servants were killed. Now, Drake has been assigned to assist Inquisitor Folan, his experience and skill deemed useful for the mission. Drake seems to feel little to no sorrow about his former masters death, and is quite pragmatic. The dead will be dead, after all.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I might as well, I have alwas wanted to play a Guardsmen 



Name: Mikael "Wolverine" Angelo

Age: His age was lost in Imperial Records, When he was first taken to the Schola Progenium, He came up as 'Decieced'. Nowadays, He jokingly says that Age doesn't matter if, in the eyes of the Emperor, he is dead.

Appearance: Mikael Stands at around six foot even. He has blue eyes and dirty blonde hair. His body type is like that of a normal Stormtrooper. Large biceps, thick thighs, six-pack, and overall slightly larger than an average human, mostly impart due by the inhancements and implants that Stormtroppers recieve. He is a bit baby faced though, mostly impart because he shaves off any facial hair he might have.

Wargear: Carapace Armor, 'Hot-Shot' Lasgun or Grenade Launcher (depends on what we need), Frag Genades, Combat Knife

Background Information: Mikael was raised in the Slums after being orphaned by his mother, a Brothel worker. He grew up on Violence, Drug dealing, and arms trading. He raised himself mostly, Living off whatever money he could steal, or earn, weather it be legally, or illegaly. By the time he was old enough to enlist, he did, In part to escape the Life he once had, but also too see the galaxy and make something of himself. Whilst in training, his sergeants where impressed by his combat ability, and his ability to preform in secret, though the latter was discovered not during Basic training. Both of these attributes where what got Mikael sent off to the Schola Progenium to Train as a Stormtrooper.

Other: Mikael is trained to use a Lasgun like most, but He is also trained to use a Grenade Launcher. But most of all, he has learned how to use some Xeno technology, mostly impart due to a mission-gone-wrong that he does not like to talk about much. This fact is something he keeps to himself mostly, and would only call apon this knowledge in a dire situation.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

My first post but seemed like a fun one to play.

Name: Cain McDowd

Age:24

Appearance: 5'11 with a slightly thinner but muscular build. Medium length jet black hair and frost blue eyes. A moon shaped scar looping the outside of his right eye socket as well as scars from the blades, shrapnel, and claws of enemies fought on his home planet of Helion (a death world spotted with hive cities).

Wargear: Black Carapace armor with a blood red uniform under, Bolter (with a solid stock for easier wielding) Large combat knife (about the size of a large bowie knife), Frag & Krak grenades.

Background: To some extent a delinquent youth spent most of his time growing up in the slums earning money in pit fights. Hitting adulthood he was pressed into imperial service. This is where he came into his own. The guard satisfying his love for combat and competition, but he also found purpose believing fully in the Imperial cause. Its this strong belief and his deeds in combat that lead him to be plucked from the guard and tossed into the Schola Progenium Storm Trooper program.Still fresh out of training when compared to others in this unit but that will not stop him from performing his duty. Its just not in him as a soldier to ask why he was selected for special detail with Ordo Xenos or why he was placed under the command of Inquisitor Folan but has decided there are worse places he could have been assigned.

Other:He is a relaxed and soft spoken young man who would not think twice to lay his life on the line for his imperial brothers and sisters. Also taking his duty very seriously meticulously cleaning and maintaining his gear. He has never in his career faltered in the line of duty never hesitating to execute his orders with lethal and calculating precision. A position held by him has never fallen and any attack he has led was never allowed to fail.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

5 people already?! Didn't expect it to fill this quickly but if deathbringer and dark angel get their marines up soon i can start the action thread by the end of the weekend. By the way you are all in. Masked Jackal could you change it to a single blade not two thanks. Oh and Gorechild you aren't a Kasrkin but an imperial stormtrooper. If you could just tweak your background and armour a bit to fit that would be great.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I assume their is room for one more, if so I will take that spot.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

There is room but after that no-one else to join as i will close the recruitment thread once necrosis posts his character and deathbringer and dark angel post their marines.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Sileven Rai
Age: 27
Appearance: Sileven is about average height and average weight; she has a light blonde and slightly white hair colour. She also has green eyes. Yet what sets her apart is her body colour. It looks similar to that of a dead person giving her a white and colorless skin. This is due to her home world that she was born on.
Wargear: Carapace armour, Hot-shot Las gun, Hot-shot Las pistol, frag and krak grenades, close combat knife.
Background Information: Sileven was born on planet Vixicus III. The planet sun emitted an unusual type of radiation. This caused everyone born on Vixicus III skin colour to look that of a dead person. When Sileven never knew her parents and was sent to Schola Progenium at a young age. As far as she remembers she was always at Schola Progenium. She is silent and cold, usually not being talkative to others, as others are usually not very talkative to her.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Brother-Sergeant Ezra. 

Age: 458

Chapter: Hawk Lords.

Appearance: Standing two or three heads above even the tallest member of the Storm Trooper Team, Ezra is a mighty figure. Golden skinned, with bright green eyes, his appearance never fails to impress and at the same time incite fear. His hair is braided, a familiar aspect to the Marines of his Chapter. His body is well built and bounded in muscle, yet he very rarely takes off his armour, and while he does not he wears a chain-mail cloak that is sprayed purple as a mark of honour to the Hawk Lords. The right side of his face is covered in spiraling tribal tattoos that he had placed after his initiation. Unscarred, this is unique amongst many of the Adeptus Astartes who strive for war. 

His Mark Eight “Errant” Armour is beautifully crafted and was gifted to him freshly off the Forges of Mars, while he escorted a Inquisitorial Member along with his former Kill-Team. His helm has a pair of golden swirls above the eyes, which themselves are a bright blue colour. A feathered head dress usually rests upon his helm, gifted to him by his former Captain as a mark of respect. Elegantly curved, it seems to be more lithe than a standard set of Errant Armour. One of his shoulder pauldrons contains his Chapters badge of authority while the other displays the Death-Watch symbol proudly. A crimson cape usually flows from his shoulders, the symbol of the Inquisition upon, which itself is a bright orange colour.

Necklaces and jewelry cover the front of his Armour, each one meaning something different in the culture of the Hawk Lords. Several skulls dangle at his hips, consisting of a Ork, a Eldar, a Tyranid and Hrud, all of which fell by his weaponary. His chest plate is shaped into the head of a Hawk and unlike the familiar black of his armour this is made from gold, the eyes of which are marked with shining red rubies. The beak is inlaid with swirls of silver, much like those above his helm, however of a different material.

Equipment: A Lightning Claw (_Raptor's Talon_) which crackles with vigorous energy, each Claw is able to retract into their sheaths so that another weapon can be used. His second weapon of choice is a mighty Plasma-Pistol (_Emperor's Might_), the muzzle of which is shaped into a beak as a hint to the Hawk Lords. A powerful combo that he uses perfectly, Ezra tends to wade in amongst the enemy to get a closer look at their dying throes. 

Background: Not much is known about Ezra to those who are not Astartes or the Lady-Inquisitor, as he very rare tends to make contact with those below him unless addressed or forced to speak. However it is known he served in the Hawk Lords Fourth Battle-Company and proceeded to become a Brother-Sergeant after a hundred years, his valor and pride making him a prime choice. Several years passed after that day, until he was inducted within the Death-Watch which he has served since, yet he still longs to return. He served as a form of second in command in his previous Kill-Team, along with Librarian Dastal who was inducted after the younger Ezra.

Other Information: Ezra considers himself some form of advisor to the young Alice Folan who he see’s as some form of human sibling, looking out for her when needed. He does not take any trouble from those around him, and if he does not like said person, he will not try to hide that. Like many of his Chapter he is a skilled Pilot, yet he does not let this known to many.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

oh Damn.. and here I wanted to join up too.. I was still trying to think up what kind of character to play.. either a sister from a non-militant order ( dialogus or hospitaler ), or a techpriest.. ohwell silly me for being so slow I guess.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Revan Dastal

Position: Deathwatch marine of the Blood Ravens Chapter. Originally a librarian of the Blood Ravens
Age: 635

Appearance: Is small and stocky even for a marine with cropped blond hair and blue eyes, He has a long scar down his left cheek from an ork blade and this scar actually continues in a large groove down his breast plate.
Wargear: His armour has been painted in the traditional fashion of the deathwatch with the right shoulder pad left to bear the symbol of the raven guard.

Weaponry: Force weapon (heqa staff) and a bolt pistol

Background Information: Revan remembers very little of his life before the blood ravens, however chapter records say he was born on the hive world Lal rife with mutation and especially noted for rogue psykers. As part of a routine test amongst the nobility of the hive world, Raken was tested for psychic ability by a blood ravens librarian and was found to have huge potential.

He survived the tests when the geneseed was placed into his body and became a librarian of the chapter studying under the chapters many librarians in particular Librarian Atreus. Atreus mentored Revan until he left to join the deathwatch and it was this more than anything that convinced Revan that one day he would love to join the black armoured wing of the Ordo Xenos.

Revan went for many years yet his request was continually denied with the chapter telling him he did not have the knowledge or experience in battle to join the deathwatch. Thus for centuries he lead a squad of blood ravens improving his psychic powers as his knowledge swelled and his powers grew, swelled by his personal expeditions and investigations into eldar relics. He became influential amongst the librarians and he was permitted to join the deathwatch yet the crisis of an ork Waagh stalled his transfer.

It was after a battle against the ork Waagh when the lines was stretched and the orks had almost broken through in which Revan gained the scar that disfigures his left cheek. Though the orks were thwarted by his desperate use of psychic powers and the attacks of his force weapon yet despite his best efforts one by one his squad was torn apart. He was rescued by a squad of deathwatch marines sent by the imperial inquisition in order to aid the blood ravens in the supression of this serious threat to the imperium. 

One of the marines that saved him was Brother-Sergeant Ezra and hence a bond was created between them as they were air lifted to safety by thunderhawk. Squad destroyed and deathwatch transfer approved Revan continued to remain with the kill- team aiding them with there systematic destruction of the orks. 

After the Waagh disintegrated away Revan was permitted to join the deathwatch where he has served in the same kill team as his close friend Ezra for many years and on many missions. In one mission they fought as a n honour guard for Inquisitor Alice Folan and Revan and Alice created a bond as she found his guidance and the psychic forsight settling, whilst Ezra became a sort of father figure and advisor.

On this mission she requsted for Revan and Ezra to accompany her hence there presence on this mission.

Other:Revan is a powerful psyker who has widespred talents and he has some portent into the future that comes in minor flashes or visions. Over all Ramo you can control my abilitis through the rp Ramo.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> 5 people already?! Didn't expect it to fill this quickly but if deathbringer and dark angel get their marines up soon i can start the action thread by the end of the weekend. By the way you are all in. Masked Jackal could you change it to a single blade not two thanks. Oh and Gorechild you aren't a Kasrkin but an imperial stormtrooper. If you could just tweak your background and armour a bit to fit that would be great.


There, changed.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> 5 people already?! Didn't expect it to fill this quickly but if deathbringer and dark angel get their marines up soon i can start the action thread by the end of the weekend. By the way you are all in. Masked Jackal could you change it to a single blade not two thanks. Oh and Gorechild you aren't a Kasrkin but an imperial stormtrooper. If you could just tweak your background and armour a bit to fit that would be great.


taken care of if any other changes should be made ill be happy to do so.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just thought I would let you know Lord Ramo- 

Eddited the appearance of his armour to make it more unique, also added names to his weapons.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

righto thanks everyone. Inquisitor Einar i will allow you to join as you have shown alot of interest.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Since Ramo said I could join, here she is!

Character sheet:
Name: Faith Salome DeWinter
Age: 32
Appearance: of Average size and built, she has chestnut brown hair she usually wears in a pony tail, reaching about halfway down her back. Her clothes depend on the occasion, either wearing black/gray camo and a flak vest, with a deep red skirt, or deep red robes.
Job: Sister Dialogus ( Order of the Quill ), Inquisitorial henchman.
Wargear: hot-shot laspistol, flak vest, auspex, digital weapon.
Background Information:
Born as the third daughter of house DeWinter, one of the noble houses of Audrigis Prime, she had always been the rebellious one of her siblins. Finally, her parents got tired of hearing of YET again how their daughter had run off someplace, instead of being a good and pretty girl, and sent her off to the Schola progenium in orbit.
Gifted with a very high intelligence, and a photographic mind, lessons there came easy, and she spent much time with one of her teachers who was of the order of the quill, learning more about imperial history, and several languages, including high gothic, and several minor xeno languages from near systems.
She had come of age just before gratuating, and her parents visited on the graduation day, proud that their wayward daughter had finally accomplished something, having made class valedictorian.
Seeing her parents, she knew that her blissfull years away from her family and the 'duties' of being a noble were over. At length in the evening she talked this over with the sister dialogus who had taken a liking to her, who quietly mentioned to her, that since she was of age, she could now choose herself what to do with her life, and she could choose to join the sisterhood.
On a whim, or as a final act of rebellion against her family, she quickly decided and signed up. In the morning, when her parents servants were coming to pick her up to go back home, she was on a ship leaving for Ophelia to begin her life as a sister.
Among the sisters, her training only increased, and so did her appetite for knowledge, she studied tome after tome, now having access to a far wider choice of subjects, she finally decided to specialize in Eldar, their gracefullness and culture intruiging her. She mastered their language and even their many symbols, as well as studying and learning more of their ancient history.
One day, the ordo Xeno sent their agents to the convent, requesting a sister to aid one of their inquisitors, Faith was assaigned and sent along to serve in the retinue of Alice Folan.

Other:
Faith is a historian, as well as an archeologist. She speaks several xeno languages and is fluent in both speaking and reading and writing eldar. knowing more about their history than they probably would be comfortable with. ( I'll leave the details on what bits she knows to you Ramo )
Other than that, she has a photographic memory, though she still is fond of taking picts of things, and makes lots of voice recordings about her findings on things when examining them.
Her digital weapon is a ring, bearing the crest of House DeWinter, that contains an archeo tech system, capable of producing a small blade, the size of a dagger from it. It's a family heirloom from her family she was given when she went to the schola.


----------



## Hellucard (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it too late to join and a question..can i still be with the Dark Angels? oooor is that impossible? ..COuldent rly find any other RP that intrested me :/


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Im sorry but it is just too late. If a spot becomes available later on i will save a place for you.


----------

